# Additional Music, what does that mean?



## Tony112 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hola

Here is something I don't understand, on a lot of soundtracks reviews, I read Additional Music e.g. Klaus badelt or somene else.

And the main composer is e.g. Hans Zimmer.

Could someone please explain to me what additional music means in a score?

Does this have anything to do with contract or so?


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, I would say it's pretty simple, no?

Zimmer e.g. did the music for a score and Badelt did additional music.
So basically as I would do music for a game and I would hire you to do additional music for me.


----------



## Tony112 (Mar 24, 2009)

haha yeah that I understand, but a buddy of mine confused me a little bit, he said, that a lot of the time, the main composers let their assistants/co composers let do all the composing, but on the score they would then put e.g. Hans Zimmer instead of Klaus Badelt.

he told me that's why Klaus badelt left Remote control, he didn't agree with Zimmer about the Pirates themes??? :shock: 

Is this true?


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 25, 2009)

johncarter @ Wed Mar 25 said:


> .....Many big guys in hollywood dont credit their orchestrators or ghost writers !



True, and not only in Hollywood! o-[][]-o


----------



## Tony112 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks john for your detailed explanation.


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 25, 2009)

Sometimes the additional music people end up doing more of the score than the credited composer.

On the soundtrack to the game Metal Gear Solid 4 Harry Gregson Williams is the credited composer but only did 2 of the tracks from the score (of over 50 tracks).

I remember hearing an interview with Harry Gregson Williams again where he talks about working with Zimmer. Zimmer turned to Harry and said 'do you want to do this score?'....'the credit will be music but Hans Zimmer but do you want to do it, im too busy'

Fun stuff.

Dan


----------

